

Computer simulation of an entire single-celled organism - platz
https://github.com/CovertLab/WholeCell

======
natch
Mind blown. It would be good to see the README fleshed out with some
information about this... even a one-paragraph overview of what it is and what
it does. Just saying "please see the following manuscript... [in submission]"
is a bit silly. How are we supposed to see that? But amazing to be able to
download such a simulation.

